# First Blood - Video



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

The DownWind Snipers opened the 2010 New York State coyote season with a bang. Brian Gaugler and Andy DelliVeneri went to their newest "honeyhole" near a thick orchard for their first hunt of the season. With Gaugler working the mouth calls and Andy running one of the brand new high definition cameras, these two were in good shape to carry last season's luck squealing into 2010.









​
The northwest wind was not ideal for our traditional stand location sitting above the orchard. However, some pre-season scouting led these Snipers to a small hillside, to the southeast, that was freshly cut and ready to be called. After a series of quiet calling sessions yielding crow and a hawk overhead, Gaugler finally hammered into the Crack Predator call and brought this mature male Coyote within 60 yards. 









​
Shooter/Caller: Brian Gaugler
Videographer: Andy DelliVeneri

Species: Eastern Male Coyote 
Weight: 41 Pounds
Sex: Male 
Date: 10/2/2010 
TOD: 6:50 am 
Temperature: 45° 

Call: Crack Predator Calls - Crack Rabbit (Loud)
Rifle: Remington Model 700 ADL .22-250
Scope: Nikon Monarch 5-20x44mm 
Cartridge: Hand Loaded .22-250 Remington, 50gr Hornady Vmax


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great video and great shooting, good start to the season.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You are outfitted to the T. Good shot placement great footage !

Keep up the good work !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the look of your coyotes out there. Very wolflike!

Great looking video too. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Chris very wolfy looking coyote. He would make for a real nice mount.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is how all our yotes look ?? yours are pups next to our hard calling, shy, elusive, dogs.

I do have to agree...it is a nice looking dog.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to agree, that coyote looks like a part wolf and 1 part coyote.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The Fall colors in the background are great---Welcome to Predatortalk DownWind from high in the great Rocky Mtns.

Hey---Anyone notice that big dog Coyote has Dew Claws?.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! I must say that coyote is really wolfy looking in that video.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

On a call said:


> That is how all our yotes look ?? yours are pups next to our hard calling, shy, elusive, dogs.
> 
> I do have to agree...it is a nice looking dog.


How big do your coyotes get?


----------

